# Best Way To Remove Silicone Residue From Glass?



## nilocg

I am resealing my tank and also removing the upper trim. When I removed the upper trim I used a razor blade to remove most of the silicone, but there is still a film that I would like to get removed. Is there a good way to do this?


----------



## Ba20

Try using a light cleaning chemical first, if that doesnt work try something like Goof Off, but make sure you dont get it everywhere, use very sparingly.

You can also dilute it in water maybe apply it with a Q-Tip depending on the area.


----------



## CanadianBacon

Acetone.


----------



## nilocg

CanadianBacon said:


> Acetone.


I tried acetone as well as alcohol and neither seemed to work that well.


----------



## nomenmeum

nilocg said:


> Acetone.


I tried acetone as well as alcohol and neither seemed to work that well.
[/quote]

Lol. I was searching for "Pirahna silicone" in google because I'm looking for info on a standard process I use often in the chemistry lab called a Pirahna etch. Funny coincidence. It's sulfuric acid mixed with hydrogen peroxide and will get the silicone off as well as any other organic material, but don't try this at home as it is extremely dangerous stuff that is only used in a fume hood with appropriate acid gear. If you let the residue sit in the acetone for some time, it might do the trick by swelling it enough to debond it.


----------



## Murphy18

A bit of rubbing alcohol will get it all off.


----------



## cmulawka

3m adhesive remover is what I had to use to clean some silicon off my tank. Nothing else really worked like I wanted it to A clean rag with some friction should also get it off. I dont think goof off dilutes in water .


----------

